# New photos of Martini



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

As requested here are some new photos of Martini...She is changing so much...
She is 6 1/2 months old and weighs 1 lb 12 oz now
Lost all the sable on her face and ears. Still has a bit on her back and tail

Tiniest Lion ever for Halloween 



























With there daddy sat


















You cannot tell but they are in the pouches on both sides of Hooligan as a Mermaid and Shark









Their sister Trinket


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Michelle for the update photos. She is SO adorable. The 'lion' picture is especially cute! She's gonna be a tiny one for sure.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

She's the cutest lion I've ever seen 😉 
She's still so tiny. Too cute 🙂


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

So adorable.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, she is still so tiny! As long as she is healthy. Pictures are adorable.


----------



## C.R.M (Feb 25, 2016)

Super cute babies! i love the lion outfit. with her coloring she could pass for a real lion cub that sprouted a mane super early


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

The pictures are bye bye.


----------



## petstar (Nov 27, 2017)

Really loved this site. So many adorable with their stories shared.


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

I've spent many pleasant hours reading this site as if it were a static novel or as if I were an archeologist discovering hidden treasures. Sue, my mentor, hasn't logged on since last September so she may have had some hardware issues and simply not had the funds or the desire to continue using the internet.

Of course I am aware of the other reason why octogenarians might suddenly stop posting on their favourite internet forum. I'm just a random stranger on the internet and that's none of my business. Sue's friendship meant a lot to me and her wisdom meant a lot to my dogs--like many pet parents, i absorb information much more easily when it is delivered by a trusted friend than by an "authority figure" I don't know who doesn't know or respect me.

But we can revive Chihuahua People. It has already gone through many incarnations. The old timers still come by once in awhile. 

We are all Chihuahua People, regardless of our other identities and all the other differences and diversity among us. We are a rainbow of different Chihuahua people who found this site for different reasons and at different places in our lives, but we have our little dogs in common.

And I think we can rise to the challenge of reviving this forum for our little dogs, even if it seems like too big of a job to do for ourselves. I didn't set out to love Laurel. I just wanted a personal security device and a sensible cat substitute. I have no idea what she saw in me or why she wanted to take the job and lovingly turn me into a devoted Chihuahua Person and proud pet parent.

But she did.


----------



## breed200 (Nov 20, 2017)

the most adorable lion ever!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

So tiny! I miss reading your posts. Wish you'd come back.


----------

